# She doesn't like her food anymore...?



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's possible she doesn't like the food, but antibiotics can make them not eat sometimes too. She won't starve herself. I would put down her measured amount, give her 10-15 minutes to eat, then pick it up and put it away. Wait and give her the normal portion at the next regular feeding time. She will figure out she has to eat when it's provided. 

As long as there are no other signs that she is not feeling well she will eat eventually.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

A dog will not stave. Stay with her diet. Do now add goodies to it. Follow Mylissyk's feeding instructions. She will eventually eat. Just watch for other medical issues that may be the cause, but a dog will not starve.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

MGMF said:


> A dog will not stave. Stay with her diet. Do now add goodies to it. Follow Mylissyk's feeding instructions. She will eventually eat. Just watch for other medical issues that may be the cause, but a dog will not starve.


 
This morning she hopped off my bed into the bathroom and ate a couple pieces of cat food off the floor. So she is hungry, she's just holding out for something better. Well see if she eats later. I was just worried she would starve herself.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Iits time to feed her RAW heres a recipe.

Potatoes
Apples 
Banana
Carrots
Chicken meat, bones
Turkey meat, heart, liver, gizzard 
Beef liver kidney
Fish oil
Kelp
Eggs
Sardines


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I should have asked before, is this a new bag of food she is not eating? It's always possible there is something a little off with a new bag of food if the dog previously ate it well and then suddenly wouldn't eat.

Is she eating some every day or refusing to eat at all? If she is refusing the food all together you might try buying a small bag of the same food and see if she will eat it. If she does it very well could be there is something wrong with the bag you have.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> I should have asked before, is this a new bag of food she is not eating? It's always possible there is something a little off with a new bag of food if the dog previously ate it well and then suddenly wouldn't eat.
> 
> Is she eating some every day or refusing to eat at all? If she is refusing the food all together you might try buying a small bag of the same food and see if she will eat it. If she does it very well could be there is something wrong with the bag you have.


 I got the bag almost 2 weeks ago. So she has been eating it up till this point.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Then she should eat ok once she realizes it goes away if she doesn't.

Just be sure there are no other signs of illness, no vomitting, diarrhea, constipation, lethargy, etc.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

I know this isn't the common way of doing things, but Summer used to be the same way when she was younger.. I tried the take-the-food-away thing and she managed to starve herself for 3 whole days before eating a meal, and then starving another 2.. She lost too much weight and we suffered a lot during meal times -.- frustrating..

I ended up getting some canned food and just mixing it in. Don't put it on top cos she will lick it off, but sort of stir it up. It didnt take much to get her to eat, so i didn't have to buy much. Later on, i just boiled and shredded chicken breasts and added a tablespoon with each meal. Finally one day I forgot to buy chicken, ran out, I put down the kibble and lo and behold, she ate!

Well, even if I always had to top something on her food, I didn't mind because it made meal time more enjoyable. I tried fighting her but it made us both miserable. Plus, I later found out that carefully chosen toppings - ground beef, chicken breast, sardines are all good for her! She wins, I win.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Stick with her food. Just make sure she can't get into the cat food or anything else. She is doing just what you said "holding out for something better". She will not starve. Adding something to her food to incourage her to eat can make it worse if she is holding out for something better. Remember to always watch out for health problems.


----------

